# OIP 4/1



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Walked on the pier at 5pm...5:05 had first shot on a wad of six and managed this 41lber. 3 were caught out of the wad...Im on the right and BlueH20fisher is on the left. Pier ended up 7 for 15. Not sure on what has happend out there today but the weather has been nasty in Destin.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Cobes!


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

That is what I am talking about. Late afternoon delight.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice cobia! Great catch & good timing.


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

nice catch.


----------

